# 2nd leisure battery and solar panels wiring.



## AMYISMINE (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi. Need to wire in solar panels and 2nd leisure battery on Autosleeper Amythyst. Anybody know how to get into the Zig unit, and what are the connections for the solar panel, also where would I place a second leisure battery, and is it better to wire in parallel to the existing battery, or wire back to the zig unit. Fused of course. Thanks in anticipation. Rod.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Charles Trevelyan at Autosleepers Customer Service Centre.

He will know, and he's a real gent too. Nothing is too much trouble.

Google for his telephone number.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just wire the second battery in parallel with the original ( although it is better to have 2 batteries of the same type and age).

Also connect the solar panel (via a regulator) direct to the batteries to save messing about with the Zig unit.

Trevor


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi connect your panel or panels to your battery via a voltage regulator then connect your second battery to your existing one there is no need to go into your zig unit this way you keep your solar power seperate from your mains charging and makes it less complicated,and the regulator cuts off your panel when your battery or batteries are fully charged and then kicks in again when needed hope this helps as this is the way i allways do it and never had any troubles cheers


----------

